# Tethering Nokia C2-01 on FreeBSD



## Jyotib (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello,
I am totally new to the FreeBSD world and for the first time using FreeBSD. I have a Nokia C2-01 cell phone which I want to connect to FreeBSD so that I become able to connect FreeBSD to the internet via USB cable. And the problem is I don't know how to do it. If you guys kindly help me in this regard only then I will be able to install all the required ports like X.org, fluxbox, vlc, Open Office, Java etc. Thanking you.


----------

